# First Chicks



## herpgirl2510 (Aug 1, 2011)

Unfortunatey he dragged these away from his dish..


----------



## Rhetoric (Aug 1, 2011)

lolol did they make a mess of it?


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Aug 2, 2011)

Forgot to post pics. My guys are very neat even chevy who whips stuff around and takes 10 minutes to eat a mouse doesn't make a mess. Tonka walked away from his owl though to eat which I don't particularly care for I however was not going to get in between him and his first chick.













Not a Tegu this is Lilo my savannah








One final shot of the chick. Honestly I never tghout the day wuld come when I would take pis like this, but I love seeing my guys happy


----------



## JohnMatthew (Aug 2, 2011)

Chicks are always a big hit around here, great pics!


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Aug 2, 2011)

_^^^ Ditto  certain foods are coveted way more than others. For mine it was rabbit, salmon and chicks._


----------



## Big Dave (Aug 2, 2011)

Great pics, clams are now the favorite for my two


----------



## reptastic (Aug 2, 2011)

Nice pics, as always, tonka looks good and happy, weres chevy's chick lol?


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Aug 2, 2011)

I gave him chevy one and he ran and hid in the corner of his cage. I was to nervous to take a pic because the chick is the biggest thing he has ever eaten. It took Tonka quite a bit of time to figure out how to eat it. Probably the feet and beak felt odd to him. I just got them for the first time last week glad they like them because I have about 100 of them. I am enjoying this whole prey diet.


----------



## james.w (Aug 2, 2011)

How often do you feed rats/chicks to your Sav?


----------



## M4A2E4 (Aug 2, 2011)

I can usually tell how much Taco likes his food based on how much time he spends NOT eating it. When I fed him pinkies last week (because my rubber boa wasn't hungry and I had to get rid of them) he spent about 3 minutes ripping them in half and drawing on the sides of his feeding bin with their guts. 

I fed him baby quail for the first time a few days ago. He didn't seem to like them at first. He would only eat one after I brained all of them, then stabbed each one multiple times and twisted the knife around. I guess that got the scent going, but it was... not exactly pleasant.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Aug 2, 2011)

_:blush: I looked at the first pic for the longest time earlier today,... I just figured out why. 




_


----------



## james.w (Aug 2, 2011)

Nice plate, does he get upset if his meat gets in with his fruit??


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I feed 95% whole prey I rotate feeding every other day with chicks, mice, chicken backs, chicken necks the one I week I don't feed him for two day. Poor Tonka's digestive system was a mess whe he was using the bathroom it had the consistency of water (sorry gross) I thought he had worms but my vet suggested mainly whole prey and in the last week his poop looks totally normal and Tonka is not always so desperate to eat all the time and he waould suffer so much when going to the bathroom it was heartbreaking. My savannah has only had chicks once I can never get enough of watching her take down whole prey. She looks staright up as she eats it then you can see her working it down her neck and into her belly. She is pretty much impossible to sustain her on insects she is coming up on 40".


----------



## turtlepunk (Aug 5, 2011)

LOL @ JAMES!!! =D


----------



## new2tegus (Aug 5, 2011)

I was actually going to ask if he was one of those my rat can't touch my grapes kinda guy, or, just give me my food lol.


----------



## Dirtydmc (Aug 5, 2011)

That's awsome. I tried again yesterday to feed Dozer a pink rat. He is not interested. Kinda bummed. Liver is a hit though. And scrambled eggs with vitamins in it.


----------



## james.w (Aug 5, 2011)

I am a little worried about how I am going to keep my Sav full when it is full grown.


----------



## CrankbaitJedi (Aug 5, 2011)

I have never seen anything like a Savannah when it comes to putting away food. I don't know where it all goes!!! I have a boy that is maybe 3 mos old and he puts away 3 weanling mice at a time and you just wonder why they don't pop!!! Love savs. Just love em.

Here is the equation I had to explain to my wife about my 2 savs and the food bill.

Savs + 'Fat and Happy' = Empty wallet


----------



## james.w (Aug 5, 2011)

Your sav should be eating mainly insects, he should get very few rodents.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Aug 5, 2011)

_ That was Dino,.. I never had an issue with getting him to eat. As he got older some days he would eat more meat and others just pick out the fruit. When I mixed it up it took him longer to eat because he was picking through it. Pushed it around with his nose, walked through it and digging around in it.

 I don't know if it was him not liking how it was served or what but the plate came in handy. __Tonka looks good Herpgirl,.. he just reminded me so much of Dino_


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks I just think Tonka is the best. Be careful how much rodents a juvenile sav gets they can be avoided all together in the first year if I could get access to bugs large enough to sustain a 40" lizard I would.Unfortunately Lilo my savannah is terrified of hisser cokroaches those would be great if she was not a chicken .


----------

